# Caption Wanted



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

When I save my photos onto the computer I usaully give them a caption as a file name. This is Oakley watching me clean out the pond, well watching the fish, with his mate Harry the Herring.

Any suggestions for a caption are welcome.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

No pic?!


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

Whooooooooooops

Sorry hope that works now.

Geoff


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

You've got herrings in your pond?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Well, the second caption should be:

"Reckon he'd do better if he took the shades off, don't you Harry?"


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Just cause they are all gone why blame me.


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

2nd pic
Harry: "Dragging on a bit, anyone fancy a pint?"


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Harry the heron to Oakley- Dont think much of his fishing skills!


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oakley: I'm not going in there - you want the ball, you get it!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Pic1: "What kind of restaurant is this? Look at this menu - fish, fish & more fish."

Pic2: "And no - everything is NOT all right for us, is it dear?"

Dougie.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

harry the heron !  ?


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

johng1974 said:


> harry the heron !  ?


Well spotted. 

Dougie.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

"where is my dinner then"

"oh dear! The heron has eaten my dinner"


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

oops  
thanks Dougie, like the avatar..

I deleted my post then as Topdog had spotted it before me...


----------



## 100790 (Aug 30, 2006)

OK it was late at night. Heron it is then  

Some good ones so far, keep them coming.

Geoff


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

a red herring ...


----------

